# Okay guys - help me (need a new computer)



## Christine in OK (May 10, 2002)

Desperately. Neither Lance nor myself are "into" computers, so we need some serious help here.

We have halfway settled on a laptop; that way we can take it on long trips for the boys to watch DVDs on also.

We need to know what are the newest operating systems, what kind of processor, what are you guys' favorites as far as brands (Dell? Sony? Gateway?), and anything else I might want to know. 

We've never had a laptop before - shoot, this 8 year old thing I'm using is the first computer we ever bought. We had it updated from Windows ME to XP home edition two or - maybe even three years ago. Now the keyboard is sticking and the monitor is going out, so I think we are just as well off to get something new.

So tell me all about laptop experiences, things to watch for, things I will definitely want, and how advantageous are zip drives? Is wireless internet any better or worse - or more expensive - than cable?

While we're at it, if anyone wants to jump into the world of printer/scanner/copier/fax, feel free. We may be looking at one of those as well...


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

Christine in OK said:


> We have halfway settled on a laptop; that way we can take it on long trips for the boys to watch DVDs on also.
> 
> We need to know what are the newest operating systems, what kind of processor, what are you guys' favorites as far as brands (Dell? Sony? Gateway?), and anything else I might want to know.


OS, my preference would be to stick with XP but you might not have a n option and get stuck with VIsta. You take what you get in the bundle.

dell,sony,gateway,compaq,hp, acer Dont fret, there all fine. There are basically 4 types of laptops, consumer grade (home users), business grade, Sub-notebook (small profile) and gammer. The top two for the average person will fall off the radar when you see the price. The consumer and business are what most people will get. If your planning on travel via air a lot then business grade is a MUST, if not then get a consumer grade.

When it comes to CPU,memory disk and screen size, bigger is better buy laptop with the the most memory, fastest CPU, biggest video screen and biggest disk, in that order. Again your budget will put you in a specific CPU/memory class.

Most laptops include wired and wireless internet, its not a better or worse, its use what you have where you have it. Keep in mind wireless internet is NOT a connection to the internet, just a method to connect, the same as a wired connections. 

zip drives are gone the way of floppy drives, Which by the way is usually not included with laptops. Thumb drives are the portable meda and since most laptop include cd or Dvd writers you just use them as you would a floppy.


WHen it comes to printers, a color all in one is a good starter printer. Unless you know your going to be writing a novel they will meet most of your needs and if they dont printers are pretty cheap. Many laptops comes with printers bundled with them or for very low price at time of laptop purchase.


----------



## Murray in ME (May 10, 2002)

I don't know very much about computers but I just bought a new one less than a month ago. I got an Acer desktop that I'm very happy with so far. I got mine at Best Buy.

I also got a new printer/copier/scanner. A Lexmark X3550. $80.00 from Wal-Mart. I love it. I've already used the copier much more than I ever thought I would. I've used it a lot to resize and copy old family pictures. Excellent print quality. I know I haven't even had it a month yet but so far I'd highly recommend it. It seems to be a great printer for the money.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

You might want to just buy a portable dvd player for travel and get a desktop system. Saw bunch of the portable dvd players Black Friday for $50 and up. Have little 8 inch screen and plug into cigarette lighter I guess. Didnt really look that close.

I personally wouldnt want a laptop as my main computer, say you spill coffee on the keyboard. You would most likely destroy the computer whereas on a desktop, you go buy new keyboard for $10 and it all works again.

Saying that, I am on dialup and wanted to be able to download big files via wifi connection to library broadband system. I got an old $27 350mhz laptop computer off ebay that came with 256mb ram, added $15 wifi card, and brand new bigger hardrive (old hardrives fail too often for my tastes). Run Puppy Linux (free) on it and it does fine to surf and download large files to bring home. Not sure how it would do with dvds since I dont have dvd player for it, but my previous desktop was simular spec and using light weight commandline linux media player called Ogle, it would play dvd movies though little jerky if I tried to play them full screen. To play movies full screen you really need 500mhz processor or faster and a fast video card/chip really helps a lot. Old laptops you tend to be locked into rather marginal video chip built into motherboard. Saying that, now that I think of it while at library on one tv station website, my old laptop did play streaming video of weather forcast ok, although in little box in one corner. I was little surprised since it did it automatically, at home on dialup it would take forever to buffer and download to even begin playing and I would have long since moved to different website. The viewer was built into the webpage so couldnt increase size. Next time I am library guess I'll try playing Utube videos.... See how it does with them, assume it will use Puppy's default gxine player.

I have another old laptop I got for $15. Its noname orphan (and I mean absolutely no info about it on internet), thats why its so cheap, but it has a dvdrom built in and around 400mhz I think. I didnt mess with it other than to boot it with Puppy live cd to make sure it worked when I got it. I ought to sometime install Puppy to hardrive and see how it plays dvds. Since it came with dvdrom, assume its capable.

As to windows operating systems, well XP will run ok for light duty use with 256mb ram, but really likes around 500mb ram or better. Vista from what I have heard, you really just want a computer designed for it. Its bloated big time and requires minimum of 1gb ram and really likes 2gb ram. Puppy Linux that I use can run on computer low as 32mb ram, but likes it closer to 128mb ram. Very happy with 256mb ram. Think of it as having about same requirements as win98 only its modern and uptodate. So all the folk moving in lockstep up the increasingly bloated M$ trail means I have lot cheap choices for computers. Vista really brought down the price on used laptops and other older hardware.... thank you M$!


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Oh, printers, if you use printer regularly and light duty, probably any inkjet printer will work. Be sure to check out reviews and what replacement cartridges cost BEFORE you buy the printer. Some printers, its just as cheap to buy a new printer as buy replacement cartridge. I'd stay away from Lexmark, but thats just me. 

If you only infrequently use printer, or contrarily use printer a whole lot, then consider a laser printer. I only use printer once in a while so dang ink cartridges would dry out on me. I got an old black/white laserjet. Toner doesnt dry out. First a HP6L and when it gave out a HP4000. Very cheap used. Black Friday I saw one NEW color laser printer under $100 after rebates. WOW! And three or four black and white NEW laser printers cheaper than that. Might be good option for personal use. Not going to be as robust as a network office printer that costs mega bucks new though. Always read the reviews on any printer before buying to find its weaknesses. When my 6L quit due to too much cat hair or something, I looked and looked at printer reviews for something little more modern and faster. Finally though its an old model network office printer (and large), nobody had anything much bad to say about the HP4000 and lot good things. I got one in good shape for $50. Its bigtime overkill for light personal use, but I keep it covered and figure it probably last me a lifetime. And no ink to dry out!!!!!!!


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

HermitJohn said:


> I personally wouldnt want a laptop as my main computer, say you spill coffee on the keyboard. You would most likely destroy the computer whereas on a desktop, you go buy new keyboard for $10 and it all works again.


A few years ago I would have said the same thing but now a laptop with external mouse/keyboard you can beat them. With 17 laptop screens and laptops being designed as "desktop" boxes there is little differance between the two except pci slots that few people use anymore. Now you get an old laptop with 14" screen then yes but with the modern bigscreen laptops, no issue.


----------



## WisJim (Jan 14, 2004)

We just (3 weeks ago) bought a new laptop. Our old and first computer is about 4 years old and does just fine--I guess we lucked out when we picked it out, and got something better than expected. We got the laptop partly for my future business purposes, and got it now instead of later because we decided to inventory household stuff, mostly books to start, and figured it would save time doing the inventory if we got the laptop right away.

We went to Best Buy as we have always had good luck with the salespeople there. Talked to a fellow for an hour or so and ended up with an HP laptop that was on sale. It has Vista Home Premium, 2gb of memory, and a 15" screen. I could live with a smaller screen, but this one was on sale and had the memory we wanted (and were told we should have with Vista). Also has DVD play/record, and lots of other stuff that we don't really need at the moment but may be glad to have later, such as lots of USB ports and Firewire, a good wireless card, remote for using it as a DVD player, etc. It was about $750, and we still feel good about buying it. We are getting our book inventory on it in a spreadsheet, and find that should help us discovery duplicate books and also identify books we don't have.


----------



## OntarioMan (Feb 11, 2007)

I suppose the first question you have to ask yourself is : do I really need a laptop?

I'd agree with Gary in that the laptops with 17" screens can be used very similarly to a desktop - the only problem with them is that they are large. A smaller laptop (which is more portable) and a 19/20" LCD monitor attached to the laptop for at-home-use is an option - although adds to the cost of the "system". I know a few folks with laptops/tablets with 12" screens - as portability and weight are priorities for them.

IMO, the Dell Vostro line (both desktop and laptop) are currently a good value for general/common computer users. XP is still available on the Vostros. If you need Microsoft Office with your system, Dell has great deals on Office when purchased with a system.

If the past is any indication - there is no better time to buy a new system than the "holiday" season - some very good deals to be had.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Gary in ohio said:


> A few years ago I would have said the same thing but now a laptop with external mouse/keyboard you can beat them. With 17 laptop screens and laptops being designed as "desktop" boxes there is little differance between the two except pci slots that few people use anymore. Now you get an old laptop with 14" screen then yes but with the modern bigscreen laptops, no issue.


Black Friday I saw more computer stuff up close and personal at one time than I have in years as I usually stay away from the yuppie big box electronics stores. 17inch...phht!...there were some very nice widescreen 22inch desktop monitors, very nice. 

Also far as I know, laptops still are big bucks to repair compared to desktops. With desktop, worst happens you stick in a new motherboard/processor/memory. Not that expensive compared to complete new computer. Not so easy with laptop, much more expensive. Unless one needs ability to run the latest greatest bloatware on the go, dont think they are particularly good deal.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

http://www.laptopmag.com/Review/Exclusive-First-Review-Asus-Eee-PC-701.htm

Hmm, this is an interesting little laptop. Somebody mentioned it on the Puppy Linux forum. They had gotten Puppy running on it though hadnt got everything working yet with Puppy. I suppose one could add an external keyboard/mouse and plug it into desktop monitor and use it as a desktop...


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

HermitJohn said:


> Also far as I know, laptops still are big bucks to repair compared to desktops. With desktop, worst happens you stick in a new motherboard/processor/memory.


New motherboard may or may not work with your CPU and memory and if not then you get into the upgrade spiral. New MB, oops, need PS, PS is often cheaper to buy with a new case than outright, so now your swapping out most of your system, why put all that into that slow old CPU, time for a CPU upgrade, oops memory doesnt work. Now I how do I make all the new stuff work togeather (I can do it but many dont) Now you have spend the same a build a new system. If your talking used whatever I can find on ebay mother board then maybe yes.


----------



## Christine in OK (May 10, 2002)

Wow, you guys are speaking a foreign language to me! But that's okay, I can decipher most of it.

We talked about the little portable DVD players, but it just goes against my husband's grain to buy a little cheap anything, and there's no way I'm shelling out the big bucks for a fancy system. Plus, I have an embroidery/sewing machine that I can use hooked to a laptop to scan and make custom designs with (when I learn how and buy the software). It would be too difficult to try and use it with a desktop, we decided. That's why we are thinking laptop now, desktop in a year or two. My accountant has a laptop with a desktop docking system, I'd love to have that but I'm sure that's out of my budget right now too.

I'm getting that I had better ask lots of questions about Vista before we have a repeat of that _Me_ debaucle when we bought this one. 

As far as the printers go, I've pretty much ruled out a color laser unless we find one of those awesome holiday deals. That's just way too much money (at least the ones we have looked at). I used to sell office supplies so I'm real familiar with the "check out the supplies before you buy the hardware" line. I can't tell you how many customers I had buy little laser printers or copiers at Sam's or the like and then have heart failure when they found out the replacement cartridges cost nearly as much as the machine! That's not top priority anyway, but if there's a deal to be had, we will likely take it.

Thanks for the info, I'll probably print out a lot of it so Lance can read it also; I may be back in a week or so with more questions too, so stand by! (and keep any more good hints coming!)


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

In short:

Laptops - my new favorites are HPs and Toshibas. HP's because they're built fairly well (I've owned one for about 6 months now and I really like it), Toshibas because they're built well AND a tech has to have a certification to fix it. This means if you ever DO have to have it fixed, the techs fixing them are almost definitely more knowledgable.

Printers: I personally would go with either an HP or a Canon. HP because they sort of set the standard (but DON'T go with the cheapest one you can get) and Canon because they are high quality.

As far as Vista goes, it's alright. The more time goes by the better it gets. I don't think it's the be-all, end-all of operating systems, that is for SURE; but neither it is the bane of my existence either. Some things are easier to deal with; some things are a bit harder.

(BTW, my statements are also fairly borne out by what I do. I fix this stuff all the time - matter of fact, I just got a contract from the company that is responsible for scheduling virtually ALL of Dell's and Gateway's computers, as well as many other kinds - and while there's nothing wrong with any of them, I like the new stuff from HP and Toshiba.)


----------



## comfortablynumb (Nov 18, 2003)

my sister an I both went and bought laptops....
I picked a compaq/hp V5000 series, and she went with a dell.

I beat the living crap out of this compaq V5000 (I think its a V5207) and it never gives me any greif. its heavy and solid.

my sisters dell is light, and feels like a toy, runs so slow it makes you want to scream (she has the vista evil OS, I have XP).
we both just ordered some upgrade parts... her memory upgrade cost her 54 bucks, I got the same size memory upgrade for 13 bucks.

ive worked n dells, I hate them all.
Ive worked on compaqs and I despise the older ones but it seems HP made them "better" and so far dont mind using a compaq.
(shhh dont tell anyone)

mine sits here on the bar on about 18hours a day i just walk away from it sometimes, it runs like a top.

nicer screen quality than dells too.

I still get gut cramps seeing "compaq" on my computer....
lol

I used to build my own desktop towers but this little laptop runs rings around any hot tower i ever built.

however... in 3 yrs I cant UPGRADE like I can a tower.

then again, I have a 3 yr full replacement warranty on this, so maybe in 2 1/2 yrs it will fall in the bathtub or something.
lol

hey for 500 bucks on sale, it ws a great deal.


----------

